

Would you work at MySpace? - myoung8

After reading the article today about MySpace's new SF office, I started wondering how they're going to hire 200 engineers. <p>I'm pretty sure none of my friends who are CS majors would want to work at MySpace--they're all aiming for positions at Google, Facebook, or Amazon. As a designer (not sure if this counts as engineering at MySpace...) I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to work there.<p>Would you want to work at MySpace?
======
utnick
Why would you not want to work at myspace?

I think working at the biggest social networking site in the world could only
be a positive thing for your technical growth.

Not to mention it seems like a good place for people networking.

fwiw i work at a web 0.0 company tho so my standards are ridic low

~~~
myoung8
My impression as an outsider has been that they are a slow-moving company,
whereas Facebook moves incredibly fast. It just seems like it would be a lot
more exciting to work at Facebook if you had the choice.

------
donna
what if...

-work there to make the connections

-get a high paying salary

-quit after a year 

-and sell them a new piece of technology making yourself millions of dollars

------
kogir
So, I know nothing about the atmosphere there but from a tech perspective it'd
be pretty sweet. They handle quite a bit of traffic and must have interesting
problems of scale. My guess is that I could learn very much from it.

Yes, they run IIS, but I don't see why that matters; I'm not paying for it :)

------
iamyoohoo
I have a friend that works at myspace in beverly hills - and has high respect
for the team there - and let's not forget that they still get way more traffic
than facebook. From a pure tech perspective, why would you not work there ...

and they are releasing their own platform now arent they ?...

~~~
andreyf
_From a pure tech perspective, why would you not work there ..._

They run the site on IIS?

<http://myspace.com/>!

~~~
gscott
IIS & Sql Server 2005

For scaling up I find this a facinating article on MySpace
[http://www.baselinemag.com/print_article2/0,1217,a=198614,00...](http://www.baselinemag.com/print_article2/0,1217,a=198614,00.asp)

~~~
Zak
I would advise caution if emulating any technical aspect of Myspace. As far as
I know, the site still has a very high rate of errors compared to other high-
traffic sites.

~~~
gscott
I believe it is unusual for a site to get as much traffic as MySpace does. I
don't believe I will ever come near that because they really are going after
the lowest common denominator.

I have been focusing on collaboration and communication for the last 5 years
but now I need to monetize it and turn it into a business. I am tired of
starving :)

